# Acorn boxes



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of acorn boxes I made Sunday. They are Maple and walnut. About 3" long. The lids were textured using a Dremel engraver with a rounded bit and a Dremel with a 3/32 rounded cutter.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

those are really cool!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Better watch out for the squirrels. :confused1: Those are neat. It looks like they are threaded also.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool. I carry a little metal bottle for aspirin and a prescription...one of those would beat the heck out of my pill bottle.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool and imaginative. I love it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it's not too original. I'm basically modifying what Willard Baxter of Gainesville, Ga used to demo all the time many years ago. I'm updating the tutorial for Bestwoodtools who sell the Baxter threader that I use. I'm putting new photos together and changing a little bit of the procedures to make it a little more user friendly.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John that is fantastic! Very realistic. I love these and the photos are great too.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Those are very nice. I'll leave out all the puns that crossed my mind, too easy.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are really neat,how did you do the top's ?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The top was walnut. I textured one by using a Dremel with a small ball grinder. That's the one with the stem. The other one was textured using a Dremel engraver. I took the pointed tool out and replaced it with a rounded over 1/8" shaft. Then you just scribble. It was faster than the Dremel cutter but not as nice a detail.


----------

